# How do you play your music?



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

I used to have an ipod that I loaded music onto and hooked it up to a speaker. My wonderful dogs chewed up the ipod and now I dont know how Im going to play a collection of music. What do you all use to play music?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Variety of ways, some new, some old school...

Very old ipod plugged directly into an older model sound bar

Still have burn CDs and play them on the stereo (for parties)

Bluetooth speaker (wireless) sat out in the yard; it is one of the iPumpkin speakers I got at Cracker Barrel a few years ago that is a literal pumpkin with a light up JoL face that flashes along with the music. Using that, connect one of our phones to it to play a specialized playlist. Only issue is I have to stick around the front yard or the music cuts out (i'm not leaving my phone laying in the display)



Could you try to find a used ipod for cheap? I'd take a look at craigslist or ebay or something if the shipping time would be soon enough to still get it in time.


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

When I was passing out candy for kids at a friend's house I used my old iPhone 4 to put all the sounds on there and hook up the headphone jack to my receiver and grabbed some long speaker wire and put the speaker outside in a corner. I never imagined Scary Sounds of Halloween would be too scary for younger kids, so I just moved over to ambient storm sounds with claps of thunder.


----------



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks guys I guess hooking my phone or computer up to the stereo and feeding the speaker through the window would work. I just need to figure out how to put music on my phone. I have an android so itunes wont work......I think.


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

I have an FM transmitter connected to my PC and play the music through a radio program, and a FM radio in the yard to receive it.

depending on size of yard; a Bluetooth speaker outside connected to your phone inside could work.

example small outdoor Bluetooth and FM speaker https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Portabl...ic-Speaker-w-AUX-USB-TF-FM-Radio/302343532495


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Walmart had an MP3 player for around $20 that you could download your music to and then hook up to your speakers. I'm using an old MP3 player that my kids had. I deleted all the music they had on it and downloaded my own play list. My kids also had speakers that I could plug the MP3 player into.


----------



## sweetnothing (Sep 1, 2011)

I use the Amazon Echo for larger areas (though my apartment is still relatively small) and just connect my phone to it and I have like three different playlists on Spotify (depending on the mood of the party). 

I also have a waterproof bluetooth speaker for outside that I connect to my computer or to my PS4 (or my phone if I'm not connected to the Echo). It's almost all via Spotify, though.


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have particular requirements for the audio? Example, getting the speakers way out to the corners of the lot. are long runs of speaker wire going to be a problem? The benefit of using your home stereo is that it's going to have the most powerful amplifier (It's what I do for most applications). Needing to bring the sound to a specific spot adds its own challenges.


----------



## titleist1 (Oct 31, 2016)

For general sound in the woods I have a pair of bluetooth speakers hanging in the trees and the base unit is in the shop with my ipod connected to it running my sound effects on a loop. 

For prop specific sounds i have another old ipod playing the sound effect on a loop continuously and when the prop is triggered it powers the old computer speakers the ipod is connected to.

A second prop i made has a mini sound card with a micro SD card in it that plays the sound effect to the speakers when the prop is triggered. For that one from an old computer set up I scored a set of Altec speakers with a small subwoofer. Makes the zombie growls really rumble!


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Oct 25, 2017)

I use a Samsung Galaxy Tablet with Spotify Premium. I used to not like the service but recently it's been the primary way of finding new tunes, especially real spookers for Halloween. It's great because you can type in something like Vincent Price and then you'll be recommended other similar artists.

I Chromecast the tablet to my TV or use bluetooth speaker. 

Also I collect old Halloween vinyls and play those on a turntable.


----------



## alexmercer (Oct 26, 2017)

the screeching door is somewhat very nice to have as a background sound.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

In the past years I use a boom box with an ipod plugged into it. Well last year the Ipod froze twice during the 2 hour TOT.
So I picked up a 3 cd stereo system and burned CD's im going with that for the main track. I have a 2nd track in a single
CD player stereo which I set up on the other side of the haunt which plays thunder and lightning for 2 hours straight


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We have a pair of Bose Soundlink III Bluetooth speakers, one in the graveyard, one in the Chabrr of Darkness. The only downside is my wife needs to keep an eye on the graveyard...


----------

